# 18 Mo old protection



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

Here is a recent training session with my 18 month old GSD. Oleck Von Eintze.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Oc6aTmmq_0


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Good boy!


----------



## Gib_laut (Jul 25, 2014)

Nice dog! Nice looking blinds too


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Fantastic !!!! He looks great!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

sustained H&B was great! Especially for the age. How is his fight drive? He outed very quickly


----------



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

He usually fights really nicely. Previous to this session, I had been working hard on secondary OB. I wasn't happy with the way he was striking on the bites. I think this is due to this being a new helper with completely different sleeve positioning than he is used to and some pressure from me. I have had a couple sessions to free him up and bit and I am much happier with the striking and fighting.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

wolfmanusf said:


> Here is a recent training session with my 18 month old GSD. Oleck Von Eintze.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Oc6aTmmq_0


Nice job man, keep it up!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Nice guarding behavior...


----------

